# Attention Smith Fans



## cawall (Mar 10, 2004)

CBS.com has 4 un-aired full episodes.


----------



## Mr. Happypants (Jan 30, 2006)

Did iTunes ever pick them up as well? Not sure the Streaming thing is going to be that great.


----------



## tofferr (Jun 18, 2001)

Not on iTunes, or the torrent places that I've checked.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I've tried to watch Smith online and it just won't stream without freezing all the time. Poor quality too. I can watch Survivor clips at CBS.com, and ABC/NBC videos all stream in excellent quality, but I'm running out of patience to watch Smith.


----------



## tofferr (Jun 18, 2001)

pdhenry said:


> I've tried to watch Smith online and it just won't stream without freezing all the time.


Me too.


----------



## cawall (Mar 10, 2004)

I had the same problem but managed to struggle through all episodes. I found that time of day made a big difference, either early or late it streamed much better.


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

I watched the first un-aired episode around 5AM and it was perfect! (full screen)


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

oooo i gotta watch these, maybe i'll watch one tonight

is there ANYWAY to download them or anything, i'm worried about streaming w/ my slow dsl


----------



## cawall (Mar 10, 2004)

No. You can't download and you can't go directly to the various segments like you can at NBC. Each episode has 4 segments. If you get dropped it starts at the beginning again and you have to scroll through to get back to where you were. It's a pretty crappy setup. NBC's, where I'm watching Kidnapped, is much better. By the way, there is also a synopsis for the 4 unfilmed episodes so you know what the plan was if they had finished the whole thing. I have to give CBS kudos for doing this as so many networks just cancel and we are SOL.


----------



## Mr. Happypants (Jan 30, 2006)

What are they using to stream the episodes? I've seen some Mac apps that allow you to capture embedded video. Perhaps I'll try it out one evening this week.


----------



## opensource (Nov 22, 2006)

tofferr said:


> Not on iTunes, or the torrent places that I've checked.


Look again. It's there now.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

it's good to know ppl with fast connections have as many problems as me on 56k.

i can d/l fox stuff and keep it in memory and go back to start and watch it..takes hours but is smooth once loaded


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I tried again tonight. The first segment of the show (episode #3) streamed well ,and then the commercial streamed about a second at a time. The second segment had a few pauses. The second commercial was as bad as the first. The third segment was pretty unwatchable so now we're watching (gasp) live TV with ads. It's less painful.

You'd think they'd put the ads on the more powerful server...


----------



## csonic (Sep 28, 2005)

Wouldn't this be a great marketing opportunity for TiVo? 

Taking shows that were cancelled and allowing TiVo owners to connect to CBS, NBC, etc and stream these "internet" shows to their TiVo. Or Tivo could evn strick a deal with these companies to allow peopl to dload these shows to their tivo boxes like the new Tivo-cast programs (like CNET, Heavy, etc.) 

For the ability to do this, I would be more than willing to sit through 2-3 min of commercial versus from the networks versus not needing to watch all these shows while sitting in front of my destop PC in my uncomfortable desk chair.

Craig


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

csonic said:


> Wouldn't this be a great marketing opportunity for TiVo?
> 
> Taking shows that were cancelled and allowing TiVo owners to connect to CBS, NBC, etc and stream these "internet" shows to their TiVo. Or Tivo could evn strick a deal with these companies to allow peopl to dload these shows to their tivo boxes like the new Tivo-cast programs (like CNET, Heavy, etc.)
> 
> ...


that would be freaking awesome! Seems like a good idea too, let people download them but not allow you to skip the commercials or something, seems like a fair trade


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I would be opposed to TiVo implementing any "can't skip" features on principle.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for the lead on the Smith series. Downloaded it via iTunes. CBS innertube was just to laborious.

Now when I get done watching the last four episodes I will get to feel the same way all over again that I felt when they cancelled the series.

Someone like FX needs to pick this series up and run with it. Just like they did with Thief.

What a waste of airtime when they don't cancel shows that only a moron would watch.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

anyone know if smith is still on their website?!?!?

i was going to watch them today and can't find them


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Looks like they're gone.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

slow bittorrent, but hopefully eventually down


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Episodes 1-3 are avilable for purchase at video.aol.com. $1.99 each.

EDIT: IF you search "Smith CBS" at video.aol.com you can still link directly to the cbs.com episodes, for now at least. And now they stream quite well, thank you.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

pdhenry said:


> Episodes 1-3 are avilable for purchase at video.aol.com. $1.99 each.
> 
> EDIT: IF you search "Smith CBS" at video.aol.com you can still link directly to the cbs.com episodes, for now at least. And now they stream quite well, thank you.


sweet, watching episode four now, thanks!!!!!

streams great on my wireless too


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

just finished the last episode    

eps 6-7 were just starting to get AWESOME, this show would be been GREAT to keep going.

i would have bought the dvd's and watched over and over

AHHHH STUPID CBS!!!!


----------



## cawall (Mar 10, 2004)

Me too MikeMar. Did you also read the synopsis for the 4 unfilmed episodes? It would have been great.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

cawall said:


> Me too MikeMar. Did you also read the synopsis for the 4 unfilmed episodes? It would have been great.


where you read that?


----------



## tofferr (Jun 18, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> where you read that?


If you bought the unaired episodes on iTunes then you received a digital booklet with that synopsis.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

oh no, i just watched the unaired eps for free on video.aol.com


----------



## cawall (Mar 10, 2004)

There was originally a link on CBS.com on the Smith page but it's not there now.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

cawall said:


> There was originally a link on CBS.com on the Smith page but it's not there now.


go on video.aol.com and search for cbs smith, they are all there


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

click entertainment..it's easier to find then

unless you want 100 vids of harry smith


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

So, which one was the last that aired on TV, 4 or 5?


----------



## gamera87 (Aug 30, 2004)

3


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

I refuse to watch any show online.. Resason: I need Closed Captioned to "hear" the show.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Anyone notice the ad on CBS showing a series of shots promoting themselves as the network to watch? The shots are of various CBS series. About halfway through this ad you will notice the blond haired character from "Smith" on the beach. All I can say is " hmmmm?"".


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

dnorth12 said:


> Anyone notice the ad on CBS showing a series of shots promoting themselves as the network to watch? The shots are of various CBS series. About halfway through this ad you will notice the blond haired character from "Smith" on the beach. All I can say is " hmmmm?"".


Amy Smart


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

> Amy Smart


Sorry, I wasn't clear enough in my description. I meant to say the blond hair "guy", the one who shot the two guys on the beach after they kicked him off the beach.


----------

